# Garage Workshop



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I had in interesting incident that made me concerned about using my garage as a workshop. The garage is also our primary access to our house. Today I was working and "in-the-zone." I was doing some detail work with a chissel when suddenly my wife comes home and opens the garage door, which is quite noisy. Since I was not expecting this, I jumped about a foot. 

After putting some thought into, I realized that this could have been really bad if I was running the table saw or router and could have resulted in an injury. 

My wife will typically call when she is on her way home so I know to take a break from using the power tools, but in this case she forgot. I am thinking that I may need to unplug the garage door opener while working in the garage. Luckily with the weather getting warmer, I can keep the door open, but I am often working when I want it warmer then it is outside and I keep it closed with the space heater going.

Out of curiosity what have others done to keep this type of situation from occuring?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike...

I had a similar thing happen with my wife while I was down in the basement shop. She came down,, I was running the saw and she yelled for me... innocent enough, but... 

so we came up with a flashing of a light when she wants to get my attention and this has worked fabulously so far. 

Maybe an indicator of sorts to let her know your in the shop..via an outside light, or an small LED tied into your shop lights.... so she can beep the horn before hitting the door opener..??? A motion sensor mounted outside, that controls a light inside???....

just a lil food for thought


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Take her door opener away from her.


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

Move the workshop (or the garage) to the living room.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I use a remote switch in the garage for the garage door opener one touch and the power is off, I do this as the norm when I'm running any power equipment plus it's a great way to lock things down if I'm not going to be around,no power it can't go up, I have one remote in the shop and one remote in my truck..
I also use one or two on other shop equipment in the shop..

Cheap if I recall ,3 pack for 10.oo bucks with two remotes on sale ..I did buy 2 packs, it drives my Boss nuts if I turn off the garage door on the house garage door..  :sold:

from see below, I'm sure is out of stock but it's great place to find many items.
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/
======

======



NiceG316 said:


> I had in interesting incident that made me concerned about using my garage as a workshop. The garage is also our primary access to our house. Today I was working and "in-the-zone." I was doing some detail work with a chissel when suddenly my wife comes home and opens the garage door, which is quite noisy. Since I was not expecting this, I jumped about a foot.
> 
> After putting some thought into, I realized that this could have been really bad if I was running the table saw or router and could have resulted in an injury.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

NiceG316 said:


> I had in interesting incident that made me concerned about using my garage as a workshop. The garage is also our primary access to our house. Today I was working and "in-the-zone." I was doing some detail work with a chissel when suddenly my wife comes home and opens the garage door, which is quite noisy. Since I was not expecting this, I jumped about a foot.
> 
> After putting some thought into, I realized that this could have been really bad if I was running the table saw or router and could have resulted in an injury.
> 
> ...


Mike,
I use the vacation switch on my garage door's wall control. This disables the remote operators from activating the door. My garage is detached so whenever my wife needs me, we too use the flicking the lights trick. If you use the lights just make sure that whoever is flipping the switch does it quickly so that it doesn't leave you in the dark while your in the middle of a cut or something. I grew up in a house where my Dad had his shop in the basement and we were told from day one that we were never to walk up behind anyone operating a power tool or in any do anything to startle them. I have taught my own family the same thing.

Tim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have warned Honey of the dangers of just walking up behind in the basement shop, so she stands back till I have made the cut then gets my attentionin some simple way, it works for us.


----------



## 3thumbs (Mar 3, 2010)

About twenty years ago, a co-worker was finishing his basement, and was using a miter saw. His two year old daughter ran up on him, and in the process of brushing her away so she wouldn't get hurt, he lost 3 1/2 fingers on his left hand!:nono:


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

And here I thought I was the only one! I began locking the shop door and flicking the light in my shop isn't a good idea, pretty much total darkness.

I wear ear gear so they have to wait for the tool to stop then pound on the door to get my attention.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's just one more way, I have a device on my phone that will flash a 150 watt spot light when the phone rings, if my Boss wants me she just calls and the light will flash..anyone with a cell phone can call and get me to the phone..or get me to power down the machines..

A Radio Shack item for 10.oo bucks.
Just a note , I have 2 phone lines so to speak one for the normal phone calls and one for the fax, the light is on the fax line number ..

========



Ghidrah said:


> And here I thought I was the only one! I began locking the shop door and flicking the light in my shop isn't a good idea, pretty much total darkness.
> 
> I wear ear gear so they have to wait for the tool to stop then pound on the door to get my attention.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Without sounding rude I would simply tell my wife to start using the front door. seeing how no matter how much you plan this or how many things you try to implement just as she forgot to call to say she was on her way home, Humans eventually forget to do something no matter what you implement as a safety feature and it only takes 1 time for it turn out bad when really it could all be avoided by simply getting in the habit of entering the house from another entrance.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Alas our front door is not very accessable from the driveway. We have a corner lot and the driveway faces the side street, which puts the front door nearly on the opposite end of the house. I would never hear the end of it! ;-)

I do like the idea of the remote disconnect for the garage door, I may have to look into that.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

NiceG316 said:


> Alas our front door is not very accessable from the driveway. We have a corner lot and the driveway faces the side street, which puts the front door nearly on the opposite end of the house. I would never hear the end of it! ;-)
> 
> I do like the idea of the remote disconnect for the garage door, I may have to look into that.


I carry my cell phone whenever the door is turned off and turn my phone to "vibrate". She may have to wait a minute for me to open the door but she's got help unloading the car!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I may start using the cell when I'm in the shop, I usually turn it off when I walk into the house. Wifey doesn't like waiting and pounding at the shop door, so she usually has a hatchet face on when she's waiting.

In my case once the shop door is closed and locked you'd have to stick a steak knife or something in the key slot, I never had the key, I got the door during a housing remodel out at OAFB in the mid 90s.

On 2nd thought maybe I'll add a hasp and paddle lock just in case she ever decides to bring a steak knife down with her.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> , so she usually has a hatchet face on when she's waiting.


*LOL*... I've never heard that one.. can't be a good thing!!!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Cell phone on vibrate might not be a good idea. I recall the first time my cell went off on vibrate in my pocket. Scared the **** out of me.!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Cell phone on vibrate might not be a good idea. I recall the first time my cell went off on vibrate in my pocket. Scared the **** out of me.!


OK.. OK.. 

Liability Disclaimer: Should you decide to switch your cell phone to vibrate-only, attack-dial yourself until you get comfortable with the vibration and assure yourself you will not be alarmed should it go off while you are using power tools. Then, and only then, should you consider implementing the suggestion above. Should you decide to do so, recognize that you will be assuming all liability for any injuries incurred while operating in this manner. 

Comments read here are the opinion of the author and are not endorsed by the owner or management of this station.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

:haha::lol::lol:


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't noticed the vibration on my last 3 cell phones enough to make it worth using.  The last one that I did notice would just about jump up off the table.


----------

